# Recent engagement shoot



## Vtec44 (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't do a lot of OCF because it's not my perference, but the clients specifically requested cool night shots.  I shot some medium format film too but still waiting for the film scans.  The session was mostly shot at Disney Concert Hall in LA.


1.


 
2.

 
3.

 
4.

 
5.

 
6.

 
7.



Of course, gotta have some natural light shots...

8.


9.


10.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 18, 2017)

2,5, 6 are solid gold. 

i mean, they are all good, but those 3 are tops.


----------



## Dave442 (Apr 19, 2017)

I like 4 and 8. In 4 it looks like they are one of those images on the side of a building and 8 just makes downtown LA look better.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 19, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> 2,5, 6 are solid gold.
> 
> i mean, they are all good, but those 3 are tops.



Thanks!!




Dave442 said:


> I like 4 and 8. In 4 it looks like they are one of those images on the side of a building and 8 just makes downtown LA look better.



Hahaha it does look like a billboard.  Thanks!


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 19, 2017)

All great but #2 gets the "Ahhh" vote. Really like the rim lighting on the couple. I wanted to give #6 gets the "Wow" vote. However once I noticed that the couple weren't centered on the fountain, I can't unsee it, and it's distracting. I'm assuming you centered them on the  building in the background. So the "Wow" vote goes to #8. Great capture.


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 20, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> All great but #2 gets the "Ahhh" vote. Really like the rim lighting on the couple. I wanted to give #6 gets the "Wow" vote. However once I noticed that the couple weren't centered on the fountain, I can't unsee it, and it's distracting. I'm assuming you centered them on the  building in the background. So the "Wow" vote goes to #8. Great capture.



hahaha!  I can probably move it a bit but too lazy.  The clients love their photos so far.


----------



## Scoody (Apr 20, 2017)

I love off camera flash,  It is pretty much my specialty and my signature.  My sports action shot are the only times I do not use OCF.  Like they say in the Gieco commercials, "Thats what I do."  The reason I bring this up is because you said that it is not your cup of tea and yet you came up with some striking images.  Very impressive.


----------



## mmaria (Apr 21, 2017)

lovely


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 21, 2017)

Scoody said:


> I love off camera flash,  It is pretty much my specialty and my signature.  My sports action shot are the only times I do not use OCF.  Like they say in the Gieco commercials, "Thats what I do."  The reason I bring this up is because you said that it is not your cup of tea and yet you came up with some striking images.  Very impressive.



Thanks!  Yeah it's just too time consuming for the amount of work that I do.  Stylistically, my typical clients don't look for that either.  But, I actually came from a studio background so I'm well versed in supplemental lighting too.


----------



## crimbfighter (May 3, 2017)

Really nicely done. #9 is actually my favorite.


----------



## Dashur (May 24, 2017)

Kinda makes me wanna fall in love.  Beautiful work.


----------



## MagicalMomentsbyAmanda (Jun 1, 2017)

Wow. These are incredible!


----------



## Twist_su (Jun 11, 2017)

They are great! But the #4 background is to miscellaneous and people can't protrude. It's only my suggestion.


----------

